# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Cultivo maracuya y palta - Inicio proyecto 2 Has

## cdextre

Hola a todos, 
tengo un terreno de 2 has en irrigación Santa Rosa (Huacho) en el cual estoy evaluando empezar con el cultivo de maracuya y palta, agradeceré me puedan brindar información sobre proveedores de: 
Asesoría técnica para el cultivo.
Instalaciones de riego por goteo. 
Saludos
Christian DextreTemas similares: Compro granadilla, maracuya,palta,piñas y fresa Cultivo de maracuya Cultivo de maracuya MANUAL CULTIVO MARACUYA (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Proyecto de Inversion - Maracuya

----------


## nando_zavaleta@hotmail.com

Saludos amigo Dexter, te puedo apoyar en el sistema de riego e instalacion de cultivo de palto hass. un abrazo nando_zavaleta@hotmail.com

----------


## jesa

Hola Dextre.
En que parte de la Irrigación Santa Rosa se encuentra ubicado tu predio, podemos realizarte una visita de campo sin costo alguno, para ver la mejor alternativa de una instalación de riego, ya que esto va ha depender del cultivo, de la topografia del terreno y de la disponibilidad de agua. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos, 
> tengo un terreno de 2 has en irrigación Santa Rosa (Huacho) en el cual estoy evaluando empezar con el cultivo de maracuya y palta, agradeceré me puedan brindar información sobre proveedores de: 
> Asesoría técnica para el cultivo.
> Instalaciones de riego por goteo. 
> Saludos
> Christian Dextre

 Hola Christian: 
A mí me gustaría saber en qué etapa estás de esta iniciativa, porque veo que el tema lo publicaste en agosto y a mí se me pasó por completo responderte.  
En ese sentido, te comento que en AgroFórum.pe puedes conseguir asesoría técnica gratuita, si le haces un seguimiento a tu proyecto y compartes toda tu información del manejo con algunas fotografías para que los demás usuarios puedan ver tu campo sin necesidad de trasladarse. Por otra parte, podrías publicar tu requerimiento profesional para que hagas una búsqueda a través del foro "Ofertas de Trabajo", a ver si consigues a alguien de esa manera; porque estoy seguro que pueden haber interesados en tu oferta. 
Saludos; y espero que hayas seguido adelante con este proyecto. 
Bruno

----------

